# Bull reds on fly



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

A few weeks late, but I figured better late than never. 3MB on the 8 wt, off the Bote Rackham.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like you guys were having a great night. Those are some good looking fish. If you don't mind me asking, what type of 8wt set-ups were you guys using? A couple of guys and I are interested in taking up fly fishing when we get back home in a couple of months and have been looking all over the internet for what we might buy. Did any of you struggle with an 8wt?


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

8 wt seems a little light for targeting 20-pound release-only reds.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dunt said:


> 8 wt seems a little light for targeting 20-pound release-only reds.


Caught quite a few on my 8/9...largest red was 38 inches (not sure of lbs), not light at all...:thumbsup:

Ya'll were on fire...my sled is back in action and will be hitting 3M this week if weather holds up!!!


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Jason said:


> Caught quite a few on my 8/9


Yeah...I have seen a lot of 8wt rods on forums from here to the Keys that successfully haul in decent fish. I was curious as to what model rods, reels and line people in the area are using. I have zero experience salt water fly fishing. I do know that I'm not about to drop $800 on a NRX though.

Anyone have some stuff laying around?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Yeah...I have seen a lot of 8wt rods on forums from here to the Keys that successfully haul in decent fish. I was curious as to what model rods, reels and line people in the area are using. I have zero experience salt water fly fishing. I do know that I'm not about to drop $800 on a NRX though.
> 
> Anyone have some stuff laying around?


 
PM Sent.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Looks like you guys were having a great night. Those are some good looking fish. If you don't mind me asking, what type of 8wt set-ups were you guys using? A couple of guys and I are interested in taking up fly fishing when we get back home in a couple of months and have been looking all over the internet for what we might buy. Did any of you struggle with an 8wt?


8 wt is a great all around for inshore. 9' 8wt rod with a matching wt reel. Floating weight-forward line in a 8 or 9 wt. 9 wt is nice for dealing with the wind, but I generally use an 8 wt. For a leader I just do a 10-12' with half at 50# and half at 30#, all fluorocarbon. Tippet is generally 24" at 12-20# fluoro.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Dunt said:


> 8 wt seems a little light for targeting 20-pound release-only reds.


I'm very fish conscious and am always looking out for their survival. I personally don't think an 8 wt is too light. Very seldom do I fight a bull longer than my buddies do with spin gear. As soon as I get a few quick pics, they release lively and energetic. Each to their own, I guess.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Jason said:


> Dunt said:
> 
> 
> > 8 wt seems a little light for targeting 20-pound release-only reds.
> ...


Hope you get on them!


----------

